# Your sides from HIGH Test and LOW Tren "vs" HIGH Tren and Low Test...



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

As above...

I have found on say 800test 300tren i get out of breath very easy, sweat more, bp feels higher...

Whereas on say 150-200Test, 600tren my breathing is much much better, Bp feels fine...

So there must be some truth to they both fight for same receptors and seen as trens stronger it wins..

What have other people found?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I wanna see the difference in results.


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

I ran 800test and 400tren my last cycle. only had very minor sides. AMAZING strength gains.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive never ran tren higher then test. But if they effects are similar but the sides are less I will definitely try it.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Personally the sides are much less for me.


----------



## Darrenmac1988 (Aug 17, 2012)

I always run Tren higher than Test. I get less sides and better gains. Strength is crazy!


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I think the effects of Tren can be different depending on Estrogen levels which is why some prefer lower test. I think jackd had some info on this. I would tag him in this post if I knew how.


----------



## mozzwigan (Apr 20, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> As above...
> 
> I have found on say 800test 300tren i get out of breath very easy, sweat more, bp feels higher...
> 
> ...


I said this on another post, people just call it broscience, there is some logic behind it for sure!


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

bumping this


----------



## gingerteef (Sep 23, 2009)

ive run test at 200 and tren at 600 a week and found the sides much more manageable than when the other way around as well. Still couldnt shake the insomnia although it was nowhere near as bad.


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Same thing for me high tren low test is working a treat, first time I tried it this way and loving it to be honest, so yeah works and I never thought I would ever do a lower test than anything let alone tren. JMO.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I've tried both and haven't noticed any difference in tren sides. No sweating or insomnia, only lowered cv and increased psychotic behavior using either method. Decent strength gains, but nothing more than I get on deca. No great difference between 200mg a week and 400mg a week. 500mg and above I break out in vicious acne.


----------



## Greg89 (Apr 19, 2010)

Im on my first tren cycle at the minute - 8 weeks in. First 6 weeks were 600mg test prop / 250mg tren ace. Had a lot of agression, night sweats and struggled with cardio.

The Last 2 weeks ive swapped it to 200mg test prop / 500 tren ace of the same gear. The sides have disappeared - lost the extreme agression and moods, no night sweats and breathing is loads better.. Sex drive is a fair bit lower but its still higer than off cycle.

The results have been better as well, strength shooting up still and looking a lot harder. Deffinately high tren low test for me..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Do difference in sides tbh. Few more spots with high test from oily skin but thats it.

Dont really get sides anyway tbh.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm run my test at 200 and tren any 500

Next cycle I'm guna drop my test to 150 and keep tren at 500 to see what happens


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I personally find tren ran at any kind of decent dosage in combination with anything just isn't worth it.

Makes me really irritable, constantly sweating, can't sleep, if I try to go go faster than a normal walking pace my heart rate goes through the roof.


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Marmite is the best way to describe tren in my eyes. JMO.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just got a load of Tren through from ORBIS so i'll be interested to compare it to fusion which ive used before and med tech


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Do any of you suffer tren dick? If so do you still get it on low test/high tren?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Kung fu guy said:


> Marmite is the best way to describe tren in my eyes. JMO.


Should be beautiful and golden not black and sticky.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

high test low tren and i feel fine. bit sweaty. not as patient as usual. runing with equal dose of mast as well. libido is fine even with ai ed


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good to know!

My next run i'll be doing low test with high tren deffo just to give it a good whirl.


----------



## artex (Apr 29, 2011)

a thread over on professional muscle http://www.professionalmuscle.com/forums/professional-muscle-forum/96328-laws-trenbolone.html interesting read about tren


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Currently towards the end of my second week of my first tren+test cycle. 200mg tren/600mg test. No bad sides as of yet, maybe I'm slightly more out of breath when working out than usual and sweating a it more during the workout... but that could be to do with the heat.

Using it for cutting, going well so far. Except being hungry constantly -.-


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Im deffo going low test next time, higher test is killing my breathing and making me sweat way more.

From reading that thread on promuscle it makes sense!


----------



## Papa Lazarou (Jul 4, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Do difference in sides tbh. Few more spots with high test from oily skin but thats it.
> 
> Dont really get sides anyway tbh.


Same, can't remember on any dose really getting any sides from AAS. GH gives me sore wrists and elbows tho.


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok I can add something to this now as been on cycle for 5 weeks, I'm on a higher teen and lower test cycle of tren a and test p and mast, 2 of my shots during the week are a mix of tren e and tren a the rest of the 5 days are an equal amount of all compounds, so I'm doing an extra 200mg a week tren a and 400mg tren e. the only side I have is a lower sex drive but that is the same on all cycles lol. Anyway a lot less sides than when I run the cycle the other way with a higher test. Really started to feel the tren this week which also surprised me as I don't normally get any of the wow this is working feelings but this cycle I am, almost like a first cycle type feeling. Anyway love the feeling of a higher tren cycle and will repeat it again with no issues. JMO.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Kung fu guy said:


> Ok I can add something to this now as been on cycle for 5 weeks, I'm on a higher teen and lower test cycle of tren a and test p and mast, 2 of my shots during the week are a mix of tren e and tren a the rest of the 5 days are an equal amount of all compounds, so I'm doing an extra 200mg a week tren a and 400mg tren e. the only side I have is a lower sex drive but that is the same on all cycles lol. Anyway a lot less sides than when I run the cycle the other way with a higher test. Really started to feel the tren this week which also surprised me as I don't normally get any of the wow this is working feelings but this cycle I am, almost like a first cycle type feeling. Anyway love the feeling of a higher tren cycle and will repeat it again with no issues. JMO.


Whats your test dose bro?

Im gonna start..

150Test E,Tren E, Mast E and maybe 500mg Tren Ace a week

Gonna throw some tbol in too and have a fun ride!

Won't be using an AI but ill be taking 25mg Proviron ed also and 0.5mg Caber twice a week.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2013)

UK1989 said:


> Whats your test dose bro?
> 
> Im gonna start..
> 
> ...


If diet is right you will do well with that without a doubt.


----------



## Kung fu guy (Apr 7, 2013)

UK1989 said:


> Whats your test dose bro?
> 
> Im gonna start..
> 
> ...


As it was a first for me and I had bought mixes before I decided to do the cycle this way it's turned out my test is still higher than I would like anyway the cycle works out now as I bought extra tren and some extra mast so I'm now running 600mg tren a, 400mg tren e and mtren on body parts being trained as a pre-workout, 600mg mast p and 400mg mast e and as for the test I'm running 400mg test prop a week, I would like to run the test at maybe half that bu next time ill get either fusion to do me a custom mix of trens and do the mast and test as stand alone doses so I can alter them if needed. This was an experiment so I wasn't 100% suited with the stuff I had at hand because I was just going to run a normal cut mix, you would have thought at that dose of tren I would have some serious sides but nothing more than I've had when run 1g test cyp and 600mg tren e but no I feel fine with the dose and at one point even thought of chucking some more tren e into the mix but I know the tren a and tren e are both doing there job now so the next couple of weeks should be very interesting in the gym so really looking forward to seeing how my body reacts, oh and as for the sex drive is starting to show signs which is very strange for me. JMO.


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Good good buddy!

After reading promuscle i wont be taking test over 150mg tbh...cos its long estered i might even use 100mg Test e tbh


----------

